# Catchment Area



## sanam (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi 
I moved to Australia one year ago and my daughter has finally settled in her school and made lots of friends. If we move out of the catchment area to another suburb, she wants to stay in the same school. Can the school ask me to take her out? Please advise me as to what to do


----------

